
Another potential bribery case, is buying your coach's house okay? - Latteland
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/04/04/bought-fencing-coach-house-then-his-son-got-into-harvard/EIWVMIxUFQ1XweY1xfB1GK/story.html#comments
======
Latteland
Another potential bribe to get someone into a prestigious school. This one is
interesting because the student seems well qualified and had a brother already
at Harvard. The father bought his son's potential future fencing coach's house
for about $350k over its estimated value, and then sold it a year later for a
loss of around that much money.

I didn't go to a prestigious school; indeed they paid me to go there! (because
I had a scholarship). This is years later, should these probably innocent kids
lose their degree? Your life is ruined if that happens. I didn't get into
Harvard but somehow I managed to work at the FANGs, lead teams, get advanced
degrees etc.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Yeah. If he was buying anything it was favorable treatment from the coach, not
admission.

